# WB board meeting streaming on the web



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now and tomorrow.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... eting.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

listing to it right now and will tomorrow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, Keele Johnson is a piece of work. Very speculative and seemingly unintelligent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like how Jim just put someone in their place, LOL. 5% of the deer we use to have because his parents killed 12 bucks on one hill 40+ years ago and now people are having a hard time killing any.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

On the link above check out some of the Power Point presentations. Very interesting info.

Mark


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been looking through the Power Point presentations before they do their presentation, they are interesting.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

its nice to be able to listen to the meeting. I hope in in the future we can have video as well. it would be great if they would tape the rac meetings and put on line.


----------



## Cory (Sep 7, 2007)

ramrod said:


> its nice to be able to listen to the meeting. I hope in in the future we can have video as well. it would be great if they would tape the rac meetings and put on line.


We're working on the video for down the road. Can't promise anything, but we've talked about it. As for the RAC meeting recordings, they're online: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/rac-minutes.html


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

Cory said:


> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> > its nice to be able to listen to the meeting. I hope in in the future we can have video as well. it would be great if they would tape the rac meetings and put on line.
> ...


Great Thanks


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is the topics...(a brief summary)

*Utah's Watershed Restoration Initiative*-Missed all of this presentation
*Predator Management*-Missed most of this one, but really wanted to hear it all. 
*Wildlife Disease and Deer*-Female presented on CWD and the info was very good and informative. She did a great job I thought. Tested over 17,000 animals sense 1998 when first buck was positive. Colorado and Wyoming are worst by far. Some areas of CO have 32% of population, some in Wyoming as high as 23%. Utah has areas with 2% and some 1% or less. Have tried different methods of helping, but for now it's basically monitoring CWD. They tried killing all mule deer within a 5 mile circle radius around infected animal with no success. The next year more deer showed up with CWD. Company out of Canada is trying to develop a vaccine, very little info on this currently but it has shown success in mice.
*Law Enforcement and Poaching*-Poaching is on the rise and continues to get worse throughout the state. Bucks and does are both being taken. 3 does and 2 bucks just taken this weekend near Nephi. Diamond Valley Utah, Panguitch, over 90 bucks taken in one case (investigation still going on). Many taken on winter ranges. Reducing opportunity for others, decreasing herds, shot and left often or most of the time. Just shooting for sport/fun. ALL cases brought to DWR by citizens. Only 50 conservation officers in the entire state. Citizens need to STEP UP and report. It will decrease as it becomes socially un-acceptable. Officer placed in Book Cliffs for 1st time 3 years ago. 40% of officers work load in past years have been from sportsmen making the call. Same amount of officers since 1970's. Officers are YOUNG but are doing a awesome job and they need YOUR help. They are stealing YOUR wildlife. Never received complaint of officers in 5 years, but has received a stack of compliments about our current officers. Get the bad guys, and less importance on little mistakes. They deal with some bad people, we need more officers. 187 deer killed illegally in past 12 months in Utah. They say this is roughly about 13% of cases that are actually happening. Meaning 87% are NOT reported. Study out of Oregon, says that illegal taking of deer nearly rivals the statistics of LEGAL taking of Mule Deer. Party hunting is still very common. Guys shooting wife's deer, etc. "As long as there is a tag available it's okay". Citizens and ethical hunters MUST stand up and not put up with this. What happened in past is past and doesn't work now. 
*Highway Mortality and Deer*-Hot Spots or kill zones are identified through database where info is logged by DWR. UDOT and DWR are both involved in this. Spanish Fork Canyon over 5 year period. Mile post 204 (Tucker). Brand new underpass finished 3-4 months ago. Park City of US40 have big problem near Park City and Heber. BIG problem area, more needs to be done in these areas. Still killing lots of deer there. Road kill data is helping with hot spots. 5-6 years of corridor studies US6 from Spanish Fork...I70 was also studied. I80 is currently studied, with Elk, Moose, Deer in Parleys Canyon. "Linkages" are mapped on each roadway of level of importance. Red - Highest Green - Middle Yellow - Least (maps) 
Since 2005 20 new wildlife crossings built, 2 under-crossing were re-built. Hunderds of miles of fences. Roughly about 45 million. Mostly UDOT money, they have helped and contributed a lot. Been a lot done in past 5-7 years. One underpass bridge used with camera monitor had over 800 deer pass under, most deer approached USED the underpass. These are BIG structures. The new one will be monitored over next couple of years with cameras. New structure built (3 million) dollars over 4 months and will be used with deer and hopefully Elk. Cameras just went up. (unsure of location). Deer are using crossings and this is a success story. Some cattle guards are shocking mechanisms. Double cattle guards (60,000) a piece are trying to be used also. DR. Patty Cramer out of USU are being monitored with 30 cameras throughout the state to determine the effectiveness over next couple of years. So far good results. Impact is SIGNIFICANT and is probably in the Tens of thousands but it's tough to put a number on actual numbers killed.
*Strategies in the Statewide Deer Management Plan*-Fawn Production (go on winter range) and get sample of entire unit. Lasalle map shown. 400 does are counted minimum, if they can't get that many then the numbers are thrown out. Only get one count, use consistent observers, same guys in spring do it in winter. Nov. After buck to doe ratio and fawn. Spring used Fawn to Adult ratio. Use these for fawn survival. Most states are after the same numbers or data. Buck to doe ratios, fawn recruitment etc. Same model Utah uses is the same on used in Colorado and Wyoming. Permits are set a year in a advance. Data is not necessarily current. Used what is called a POP2 model. Other states have tried Stratified model but the confidence model is HIGH. 
*Mule Deer Research in Utah*-Poor birthrate data in Utah. We do have good rates in December when classification is done. Deer births are high, but 0-6 months are varying and inconsistent. Coyote control is done, not sure on effectiveness. Fawn survival will increase, but not sure how much. Habitat trends are declining and have been for some time. Coyotes are most effective predator on coyote fawns. Elk compete with deer? Studies have been (not Utah). Dietary overlap is true. Elk can eat a lot more and more variety. Very costly to study. Look at not increasing Elk numbers when we have a lack of knowledge on impact of deer/elk. Collaring does and fawns on 7 units, eventually have about 700-800 collared soon. Will continue to collar fawns at 30 or so per year. per unit? Captured in December (fawns 6 months old). 381,000 cost 1 year, 220,000 annually after. Well spread throughout state. And on winter range. Survival rate is higher than expected. 88% Highest San Juan, lowest is Monroe. Still 86% though. Fawn survival is lower than expected at 55%. This is annual survival, 1 year survival. Don't know cause of death. This will help know whether population is increasing or decreasing. 
UDOT picks of most of deer. DWR picks of deer also on other roads as well. 4,200 statewide picked up in 2008. This is drastically low of course. 3 year study with USU will cost 300,000 plus dollars to complete. 60% female road kill.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

My personal favorite was the whole BOBCAT PREDATION question that Genius Keele Johnson brought up. I had just taken a sip of water and sprayed my monitor and had it coming out my nose!!!

Whats next magpie and seagull predation??? The sad part is he is going to decide our future deer hunting opportunities.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wileywapati said:


> My personal favorite was the whole BOBCAT PREDATION question that Genius Keele Johnson brought up. I had just taken a sip of water and sprayed my monitor and had it coming out my nose!!!
> 
> Whats next magpie and seagull predation??? The sad part is he is going to decide our future deer hunting opportunities.


Yea, bobcats never kill deer...




























-DallanC


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > My personal favorite was the whole BOBCAT PREDATION question that Genius Keele Johnson brought up. I had just taken a sip of water and sprayed my monitor and had it coming out my nose!!!
> ...


Nobody said they don't kill the occasional deer, but to think they are any kind of serious threat is ludicrous. BTW, that is a whitetail, I think a large house cat could take one of those down.  :mrgreen: :lol: What I got out of this subject was there isn't enough bobcats to worry about them, which I agree with. It was pretty clear by the presentation, coyotes are doing the most damage, but probably the hardest to get a handle on. Also good summary muleymadness! I wasn't able to listen to the last two sections, but I looked through all the Power Point Presentations.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last summer I counted 5 in a single day, northern Utah county. Before that I'd never see more than one in a day. I agree though they arent a major threat.


-DallanC


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I was just looking at the scheduled meetings and there is another set of RAC meetings starting Dec. 7th, I see most of the action items are related to Bear and self defense against animals, then there is another WB meeting Jan. 4th. I am fairly new to all this, is there new RAC meeting monthly and WB monthly or is this pretty uncommon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

> I am fairly new to all this, is there new RAC meeting monthly and WB monthly or is this pretty uncommon. Thanks in advance.


*Yes *RAC meetings are held monthly (well most, but not all months). Not sure on WB meeting is monthly or not but I'm sure it's on the website.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol "None of these options are intended to increase deer population" Anis

And did I really hear that guy say that they brought in the special interest groups when they were discussing these changes and they actually wrote the proposals.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A friend showed me this today... thought it was interesting in light of yesterdays discussion.










-DallanC


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

In response to the bobcat talk, I remember a archery hunting experience about 7-8 years ago where a my brothers and I were sitting on a water hole. As we were sitting and watching some deer come in, my younger brother motioned for us to look to one side of the pond where we saw a bobcat slowly coming to the water. After coming within about 10 yards of the water, a group of deer started coming in as well...including several mediocre bucks. Once the deer saw the bobcat and the bobcat saw the deer, things got really interesting. The largest of the bucks--a narrow but tall 3-point--put its head down and chased the bobcat off. After that incident, I have always had a hard time believing bobcats are a serious mule deer predator (not that they don't eat some).


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> A friend showed me this today... thought it was interesting in light of yesterdays discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG,,,,Was that in AF canyon??

Found a fawn on the side of the road there 2 years ago a bobcat had killed..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Supposedly Wyoming... but it does look like AF canyon on the way up to the Timpanooke turnoff. No doubt a bobcat would have trouble with a fullsize deer, but a fawn I can see being taken down. 

Wish I had seen that cat in the picture and had my .22-250 with me ... *KA-POW*


-DallanC


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone currently listening? This meeting is very entertaining.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am and yes it is


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, keep those of use who can't listen right now a little updated!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Well, keep those of use who can't listen right now a little updated!


President of the SWF just spoke, said how Option #2 is whats needed to fix the mule deer because Coyotes are the #1 problem. Then he finished off his comments by giving the state a check for $360k.

o-||

-DallanC


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe the SFW just tried to publicly buy the vote of the WB.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He should have just walked up to the board and given them all handys. :shock: :roll:

Blatant leveraging. Complete bull ****.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah that was some BS...what a joke...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

anyone else having connection issues?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I wasn't clear that the check wasn't actually going towards lost revenue! :mrgreen: o-||  :roll:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

PBH said:


> anyone else having connection issues?


Yes


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I sure like bill fennimore.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> He should have just walked up to the board and given them all handys. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Blatant leveraging. Complete bull ****


It is time to get an initiative on the ballot and do away with the WB.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else having connection issues?
> ...


I uninstalled the newest version of RealPlayer, and installed an older version (8) -- problem solved...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

this guy doesn't care about buck to doe ratios, just deer herds -- but all he wants to talk about is world records from the San Juan...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

W O W...

If you are for option 2, you love deer and want to protect the resource. If you are for option 1 you are a greedy SOB only out for your own self interests.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty obvious they are going to vote for option #2... all their comments now seem to be trying to justify it.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Pretty obvious they are going to vote for option #2... all their comments now seem to be trying to justify it.
> 
> -DallanC


The grass is always greener on the other side......even if it is in Nevada!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Atleast they are proactive and wanting to increase fawn mortality. That and hunter regulation will benefit the herds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Keele can't leave the board soon enough.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

so -- who needs the DWR?! Sounds like the WB wants to do it all!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Now they're changing things up! They want some latitude to on the number of units. Not specifically 29 units, but how ever many units the WB wants to make!

They're changing their own proposal right in front of us all!


politicians!! They can't come out and say "yes" or "no". They keep saying "maybe, but let's make sure we can change it later..."



They keep talking about managing on a herd by herd basis. I thought this was already being done? Isn't option #2 concerning HUNTING on a unit by unit basis? These guys are confusing me!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As many as 35 units! Woohoo! 

What they are trying to pass is NOT whats been presented to the public! Gogo Option 5!


-DallanC


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

It sure sounds like they are talking about Option #2 and are justifying it (as someone said a few posts ago).

So are they voting on this today? Are we going to know today what is going on?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's all laughable... and sad. We are now being pushed to manage according to the opinions of 5 people who are less qualified in biology than all of the UDWR biologists. Shameful.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

somebody get that Marty a glass of water or let him leave for lunch early.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont know if I can keep listening to this. 

What a freaking joke

"If we come back with a wildly different option (other than the first 3) people will object..."

HAHAHA

We already are objecting


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now they are discussing changing the unit boundrys.

Your government at work.


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't think any of them really know what they are seconding, or voting on!


WOW!! 

Option #6 just hit the table!



somebody needs to put a tent over this circus...


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

so- they want to tell the DWR to come up with the options, then tell them they (WB) will decide if they like the options, then maybe they need the SFW to give them another check with a note on the back telling them what the PEOPLE might accept


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Next will be antler restrictions on some units for two years..

Possibly rotating them around on too different units as required.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Option 6 would be good for testing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Next will be antler restrictions on some units for two years..
> 
> Possibly rotating them around on too different units as required.


Yes! 9pt or better!

-DallanC


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like we are listenting to a bunch of guys who dont really know what they are talking about or doing? like, they are more concerned about perfecting the motion and keeping it germaine as opposed to talking about what matters...... THE DEER HERD AND THE DEER HUNTING

How does someone get on the WB?

They need me on there


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The wildlife board, what a bunch of bumbling idiots. Now they've screwed up their proposal and legally cant figure out how to proceed. They litterally have people researching the rules now.


-DallanC


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

There goes the Stansbury and Oquirhs even more


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahMountainMan said:


> I dont know if I can keep listening to this.
> 
> What a freaking joke
> 
> ...


Illegal is the proper term.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze, they are to the voting stage and only NOW are they talknig about finanical impacts and tag fee increases.


-DallanC


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait what about the almighty $$$$$$$$$$ that's what's at issue now (or maybe always was).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Amount of money *LOST* from the DWR due to reduced tag sales:

option 1) $401,000
option 2) $752,000
option 3) $173,000

Option 2 is going to be a SERIOUS hit to dwr budgets!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Add on another $22 loss per hunter from federal funds.

-DallanC


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I would pay 65 bucks a year if it adds money for more ground work to decrease fawn mortality


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

Shoudn't this have been it's own information session before we were going to vote on an option?????


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

As long as were sitting here listening and getting dumber by the minute, here is a question on a completely different topic. 

What is the best gauge shotgun I should buy to shoot grouse?

I know nothing of shotguns.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

don't forget about the loss of dedicated hunter participants, which = the loss of a lot of man-hours in volunteer work that directly benefits our deer herds...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Federal aid, combo licenses and app fees not included

That number is several times bigger than Dallan's #'s. 

And they want to figure out how to police hunters and grow deer numbers with several million dollars cut out of their budget? This is turning into a fiscal nightmare.

Ut, a small percentage would be willing to do the same, me included, but the majority will not stand for that type of increase.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RECURVE said:


> Shoudn't this have been it's own information session before we were going to vote on an option?????


You would think so... /sigh

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That number is several times bigger than Dallan's #'s.


I'm just throwing out points as they come up for whoever earlier requested it cuz they cant stream it.

Now they are talking about how the Central / Northern Racs voted for option #1, and that that makes up 70% of the state's hunters.

-DallanC


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

the guy talking now makes me feel like I am listening to conference


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think Ernie made some good comments. At least he understands what's happening here. I can't say that any of the others do.


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

Not only do they need to consider the lost revenue and man hours for the conservation/habitat improvement that they will need to do a BETTER job on with option #2, you would think that they would actually need MORE Dedicated Hunters to help them with the implementation.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

option #6 failed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Voting on option #2, with amendments.

Passed, 4 to 2.


-DallanC


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

How many showed up Tree?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm glad that the Board is proud of the public.

All 6 members voted.

motion for archery -- hunters pick a unit.


Again, NICE JOB ERNIE!


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

What exactly changed between the two votes to change it, and do these guys really understand what their dong or were half of them stretching at the wrong time?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Discussing restricting archers to units vs statewide.

-DallanC


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree did we present the board today with the option of mandatory bow class?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Done. 

Option 2.

Done. 

Archers pick a unit.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think in 2012, I'll go fishing....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ut, no, keel brought it up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW!! -- biology matters on this subject, but not the others!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Discussing 3pt or better. Jim K explaining how its detrimental to herd health.


-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

who was the dum ass from down south that don't think archery hunter should get state wide and 30 days to hunt ?


----------



## RECURVE (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sure those wounded deer were actually due just to those evil archery hunters that wounded them on their insanely long season with all their special perks-------idiots!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> who was the **** down south that don't think archery hunter should get state wide and 30 days to hunt ?


 TOM HATCH. Politician. Idiot. (Same guy that screwed up the Panguitch Lake fishing regulations)

3-point or better fails.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3pt or better unanamously voted down.


-DallanC


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There's about 80-100 sportsmen and reps.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > who was the **** down south that don't think archery hunter should get state wide and 30 days to hunt ?
> ...


Thanks he is a dum ass. Im behind on this. I started it and had to pause it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The way things are done, regardless of the results today, are sickening. Too much power to implement personal opinion.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree, I heard Keel bring it up, but I thought at the meeting we discussed it so that we could try and keep statewide archery?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nothing but a bunch of bull****


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hatch heading to lunch with SFW.....


This meeting is done. We're screwed.

I'm making plans for a good fishing trip to Wyoming in the fall of 2012. Anyone want to go?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like the Board has NO clue what they are doing? Procedurally, they have to be told by Jim K how the vote must be conducted. When the guy motioned for the option 2 they change the language (specifically 29 unit language). Jim K has to tell them that it has to go back to public if the language is substantially changed. Really? Then the other guy tries to amend the motion and they argue about how and when to do it. Listening to this brings my confidence in these dudes to an all time low. At least know the procedure..


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This is exactly why wildlife regulations should NEVER have been made political! This is why the management decisions should be left up to the professionals!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wew! Fist fight in the parking lot narrowly averted!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what a joke...25% of the big game hunters in this state won't be hunting after 2011...


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wew! Fist fight in the parking lot narrowly averted!


Well fill us in on what happened.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> This is exactly why wildlife regulations should NEVER have been made political! This is why the management decisions should be left up to the professionals!


Remind me: who was it that brought politics into the wildlife management arena? That's right. It was our gracious Republican Governor Leavitt.

who did YOU vote for???

I have a Winchester muzzleloader and a .270 Ruger for sale. Anyone interested?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

So much for 'FAMILY' hunting.......


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wew! Fist fight in the parking lot narrowly averted!


What happened ? We need some details


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

What will this do to lifetime license holders


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> What will this do to lifetime license holders


They are stilled guaranteed a tag. Most likely, they will just have to decide which unit they want it in.


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

EmptyNet said:


> What will this do to lifetime license holders


pick a unit is the only change they said would happen to you guys, but that was at the Northern RAC. :?:


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

This meeting sounds like politics at it's greatest. But there is a upside to politics..... If you really don't like what is being done here (like me) you can always create something that will put the pressure on the governor and that will get the WB either disbanded or at least new people in there. The Governor appoints these people and if enough people do not like what is happening then he sure as hell won't like what that is doing for his image in the next (i know far away) elections. I am not the most knowledgeable about the subject at hand like some of you but i sure would get behind someone that is putting something together to try and change it. Just saying........ :O•-:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> So much for 'FAMILY' hunting.......


How so? Everyone doesn't need a tag to go out on a family hunt?

If so why can't you make that family hunt a spike hunt?

To say this is the fall of family hunting is taking the lazy way out of things. And I know that is not you Kelly. We will have to adapt and overcome just like what you did with your shoulder, and what hunters have been doing since the start of time!!!!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Those landowners should have proposed a open bull hunt with walk in access for the public.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there and I think only Ernie and Bill know there head from their ******* (besides Jim, but he doesn't have a vote unfortunately). All of the other factors (habitat, predator control, fixing highway mortality issues, poaching, ect) is what is going to grow the herds not option 2. Option 2 is just going to cause us a loss in opportunity and the division money. I also loved how Hatch basically said money shouldn't be used as an argument, then Jim pointed out it was brought up by others in the WB.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree Jahan. If Don Peay or the heads of the other so called hunter representation groups make a sudden stop the board members will all die by means of sphincter asphyxiation.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

We need to start a petition now to get rid of the wildlife board. Get as many signatures as we can. Take it to the Gov..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> We need to start a petition now to get rid of the wildlife board. Get as many signatures as we can. Take it to the Gov..


While I 100% agree we need to get rid of the Wildlife Board, I am not sure this is the best way to go about it. I think we need to give this some serious thought and come up with a well thought out game plan. I think using the *BOLD FACED BRIBE* that was flaunted in front of all to see today by SFW should be used in the game plan.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I am for anything that is proactive in getting it done!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: WB board meeting streaming on the web*



luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I agree Jahan. If Don Peay or the heads of the other so called hunter representation groups make a sudden stop the board members will all die by means of sphincter asphyxiation.


Be careful about the orginizations you lump into that statement. The Utah Bowmens Association, Bowhunters of Utah, and the Mule Deer Foundation ALL OPPOSED option 2. SFW is the only sportsman orginization that supported option 2.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: WB board meeting streaming on the web*



archerben said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Jahan. If Don Peay or the heads of the other so called hunter representation groups make a sudden stop the board members will all die by means of sphincter asphyxiation.
> ...


You are wrong on bow hunter of Utah. They wanted Opt 1 not 2 and same with the other bow hunting group. they both wanted 1. so you are wrong on that one.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

learn how to read dkhntrdstn


----------



## Scoonie833 (May 16, 2009)

Airborne said:


> learn how to read dkhntrdstn


+1


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Airborne said:


> learn how to read dkhntrdstn


I'm sure glad we've got your contribution. Nothing like a good troll or two that posts insults and adds nothing to the conversation.

he'll realize his mistake and there will be no harm done.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start a petition now to get rid of the wildlife board. Get as many signatures as we can. Take it to the Gov..
> ...


Not to go off subject but if I remember right that donation was like $370,000 or so, that is like 4-5 of the auction tags, where is the rest of the money going? If they are really concerned they should be giving back a heck of a lot more because we all know the auction tags generate more than $370,000!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd speculate that a good portion is in the bank gaining unaccountable interest (Per Don's words), another portion has been given to the division or spent on projects and this last little bit that Byron waved around like the only kid on the playground with an ice cream cone, was brought out solely as a shameless prop for the wildlife board meeting. To me, this was solely a reminder from Byron and his ilk to the DWR that they are owned and that they are in charge.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: WB board meeting streaming on the web*



archerben said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Jahan. If Don Peay or the heads of the other so called hunter representation groups make a sudden stop the board members will all die by means of sphincter asphyxiation.
> ...


I only named one name on purpose,but left the general statement out there so as not to indict the innocent groups.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: WB board meeting streaming on the web*



dkhntrdstn said:


> archerben said:
> 
> 
> > luv2fsh&hnt said:
> ...


Dustin please reread carefully. I believe Archerben is the president of UBA, so I think he knows their stance. BOU's stance was status quo and UBA was Option 1 if they had to choose. MDF was also option 1, but all were opposed to option 2 strongly.


----------

